# Clear fork Muskies?



## mrmcak47 (May 13, 2009)

I have devoted 3 trips this year and maybe 4 trips last year in the attempt of learning to musky fish at clear fork reservoir. To very little pay off. One musky in 7 trips isn't very good! I could use some help? I fish leesville and west branch, chautauqua and the Georgian Bay. And do much better at those places. I like to call my self a musky man. I have caught musky at alum creek and Piedmont and salt fork. But clear fork is puzzling to me. I have gone small and big and very little action. I live closest to clear so I would love to be able to be successful there. I thought clear fork was supposed to be one of Ohio's best musky waters. I obviously need help? Any suggestions would be helpful thank you all


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Only advice I can give you is fish the weeds.close to deep water. That's really the only places I target and catch them there. All casting. Spinner baits.


----------



## mrmcak47 (May 13, 2009)

Lol deep water is a subjective term for that lake it's pretty shallow. Only musky I have caught there was close to the damn near a large weed bed in the fall trolling. I mostly cast to no avail. Thanks for the tip though. I will keep
Hammering at it


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Use flashy bass lures , works for me every time and i dont want to catch them. 


mrmcak47 said:


> Lol deep water is a subjective term for that lake it's pretty shallow. Only musky I have caught there was close to the damn near a large weed bed in the fall trolling. I mostly cast to no avail. Thanks for the tip though. I will keep
> Hammering at it


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It's a small lake so not terribly difficult to pattern. They'll go for big baits. The numbers have been down the past few years. It also can be hot and cold. I heard there were good results for a musky tournament this past weekend.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I know a guy that used to catch them around the boat docks just before dark on chubs and bluegills. he said they would come up there and wait for people to dump their minnies and bait.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I also targeted and fished for musky a several times with no luck. 

I was bass fishing there once working the shoreline, came across a guy working the shoreline in the opposite directions, chatted a bit about each others results, he chuckled and said he went to adjust his trolling motor, looked down and a LARGE musky was following the prop. This happened in very shallow water between two of the islands.


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> I also targeted and fished for musky a several times with no luck.
> 
> I was bass fishing there once working the shoreline, came across a guy working the shoreline in the opposite directions, chatted a bit about each others results, he chuckled and said he went to adjust his trolling motor, looked down and a LARGE musky was following the prop. This happened in very shallow water between two of the islands.


Has been very hit and miss and the numbers maybe down as well. 2 years ago our Musky club spring outing caught 11 30" or bigger fish. But 6 were between 40 & 44". Last year spring outing only 1 30" and fall outing none. This last weekend with 50 anglers 10 over 30" with 3 45" to 49"! Most were caught trolling.


----------

